# St john wort & Chamomile Tea



## roninhas (Oct 10, 2013)

For the first time i mixed st john wort and chamomile and make it tea...i drank and i felt dizzy and with a minor headache.

I haved tried st john wort and chamomile tea both separatly.

I have wonder it's just a side effect or should i take each tea at different time...

P.S- I don't take any prescription drugs


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Although the two are sometimes combined, chamomile is traditionally used to help you sleep, so it might have made you feel woozy in combination with st john's wort, which also has a calming effect.

Try them separately, and perhaps you made it too strong. Both are safe though, so they won't do you any harm.


----------



## roninhas (Oct 10, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Try them separately, and perhaps you made it too strong. Both are safe though, so they won't do you any harm.


I think that i make it too strong...i used 1 dessert spoon to make a cup of tea...next time i will make it with a teaspoon, which is smaller

I will let you know if i still feel dizzy from drinking the mixed tea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

If it was powdered then a dessert spoon would likely be too strong! You could also drink it before you go to bed. It may help you sleep and your mood might be brighter in the morning.


----------

